# Automatische Installation unter linux



## rethus (1. November 2009)

Ich habe ein Rechner aufgesetzt, auf dem Asterisk, Webserver, db, und eine eigene Webapplikation ist.
Nun müsste ich dieses Bundle auf unterschiedliche Hardware installieren. Dafür suche ich nach einer möglichkeit, dies zu automatisieren.

Ieal wäre, wenn ich eine CD oder DVD reinwerfe (bzw. via Netzwerkinstallation), die Konigeinstellungen (Netzwerk, wlan, SIP-Nr., und andere benutzerdefinierte Daten) eingeben könnte, und dann einfach auf installieren klicken kann.

Hab mich auch schon etwas eingelesen in das Thema habe aber noch keine Lösung gefunden, wie man dies machen kann, bzw. würde mich über Erahrungswerte freuen wie ich da am besten vorgehe.

Die Distribution ist SUSE 11.1, denkbar wäre aber auch Kubuntu.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. November 2009)

Prinzipiell dürfte es kein Problem darstellen auf jedem dieser Systeme einfach das OS zu installieren und dann mit einem Script die entsprechenden Anpassungen vorzunehmen. Dafür musst du praktisch nur die Anwendungen mit dem Paketmanagement installieren und dann die restlichen Dateien (deine Webanwendungen und die Configs der Programme) an die richtigen Stellen kopieren.


----------



## bled (4. November 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://susestudio.com/
Und hier: http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service/KIWI

remasterSys scheint momentan die beste Möglichkeit zu sein, aus modifizierten Systemen Installations-Medien zu erstellen. Ist aber wohl nur für Debian/Ubuntu. Trotzdem ein Link, vielleicht bringt es ja was: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html

Egal wie du die Installation letztendlich umsetzen willst, die Dateien der Webapplikation kann man dann ja im Prinzip manuell rüberkopieren. Wenn das zu großen Aufwand darstellen sollte, dann könnte man sicher auch ein Installationspaket dafür erstellen, welches von den oben genannten Lösungen beachtet werden würde.

P.S.: Ich hab mir keine der oben genannten Lösungen genauer angeschaut, aber sie hören sich alle vielversprechend an.


----------

